# Second puppy! o_O!



## heatherk (Feb 24, 2011)

Well, I put a deposit down on a puppy. We'll be bringing him home later this week. I'm a bit leery of going through all of the puppy issues again - housebreaking, chewing, getting up 10 times a night to start with, etc. etc. etc., but my daughter really wants 'her own' dog (he won't really be hers, but she'll be in charge of walking most of the time and stuff like that, especially now that she is 2 years older than she was when we got Ceylon!), I think that Ceylon could really use a brother and doggie playmate, and I'm ready. I think!

I do know that it will be easier than the first time, as at least now I know what to expect haha.

He's probably going to be a bit on the smaller side - his parents are both only 10 lbs each, and he was the smallest of the litter (though he's caught up to a couple of his siblings), but he's spunky. We went and visited him and his parents and siblings and almost picked one of his brothers, who was the largest of the litter and a lot more laid-back. But he was also a lot more aloof than all the rest of his siblings - he liked to be held and was calmer when he was being held than any of his siblings, but when he was done being held, he was DONE, no questions. I know that their personalities aren't set in stone by 7 weeks, but we kept going back to the little black one (who still liked to be held - and liked to give kisses as well! -His bigger brother, I couldn't entice a single kiss from!) and so that was the one we finally picked.

Funny, I never thought I would be bitten by the dreaded MLS bug!!!


----------



## RitaandRiley (Feb 27, 2012)

Congratulations! He's a cutie! I know I'm headed down that road again myself, sooner or later.


----------



## Bidik (Aug 23, 2012)

He is so cute and destined to be very handsome in couple of years. Loved the eyebrows. Congratulations on your new puppy.


----------



## heatherk (Feb 24, 2011)

Bidik said:


> He is so cute and destined to be very handsome in couple of years. Loved the eyebrows. Congratulations on your new puppy.


Thanks, yea - I love his coloring! Of course, our final decision was based on personality, but I love his coloring, and it'll be really interesting to see how his color grows or stays the same, compared to Cey (who was a gold sable (or maybe a brindle - his breeder classified him as a brindle), with lots of color still left even after two years - but Cey definitely lightened up tons since he was a puppy!). Mostly I love his spunk. Didn't really capture it in that video, but he is very spunky! I may be in trouble!


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

Congratulations!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Congrats! He's adorable!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

Yay!! COngratulations!! Can't wait to hear and see all about the home coming!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

How exciting! I thought he looked black and tan in the video. His eye brows look like maddies.


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

Congratulations! Another victim of MHS, I didn't think it would happen to me either but there's no stopping it. lol!

He's adorable and Cey will love having a brother.


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

How exciting! Congrats! Cannot wait to see videos of him and Cey together.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

heatherk said:


> Well, I put a deposit down on a puppy. We'll be bringing him home later this week. I'm a bit leery of going through all of the puppy issues again - housebreaking, chewing, getting up 10 times a night to start with, etc. etc. etc., but my daughter really wants 'her own' dog (he won't really be hers, but she'll be in charge of walking most of the time and stuff like that, especially now that she is 2 years older than she was when we got Ceylon!), I think that Ceylon could really use a brother and doggie playmate, and I'm ready. I think!
> 
> *I do know that it will be easier than the first time, as at least now I know what to expect haha. *
> 
> ...


ound:ound: Oh, Heather, I hope that is the case for you - that it is easier the second time around. I recall thinking that too, when we brought the Finn Man home. Just like with human kids, I found out they are all so very different! Your new little guy is adorable! Congratulations. My purpose is not to be a wet blanket here either.  I just had to laugh, that I thought the same thing, but reality was totally different. 

And what is the difference between a brindle and a sable. I have wondered if it is possible that Finn is a brindle and not a sable, but I don't know what determines a brindle. He was listed as a gold sable, but has retained a lot of color. He will be two in about a week.


----------



## heatherk (Feb 24, 2011)

motherslittlehelper said:


> ound:ound: Oh, Heather, I hope that is the case for you - that it is easier the second time around. I recall thinking that too, when we brought the Finn Man home. Just like with human kids, I found out they are all so very different! Your new little guy is adorable! Congratulations. My purpose is not to be a wet blanket here either.  I just had to laugh, that I thought the same thing, but reality was totally different.
> 
> And what is the difference between a brindle and a sable. I have wondered if it is possible that Finn is a brindle and not a sable, but I don't know what determines a brindle. He was listed as a gold sable, but has retained a lot of color. He will be two in about a week.


Haha Linda, I was actually literally thinking of you and of Finn as I wrote those exact words, wondering if what I was writing was really going to be true!!! :tea:

I do mean more in the sense of I know how to bathe and brush and comb (and already have the CC basics), give butt baths, vet schedules, how to give them a crate with something draped over it and a soft blanket inside for sleeping, that I WILL have to get up many times during the nights for the first few weeks, not to let them jump down off of things before they grow a bit (we'll have trouble with the little one as far as that is concerned - he is fearless, just like Cey was!), how to clip nails (and the right clippers to use for little puppy toes), etc. All those things that I had no idea about the first time around (and had to figure out on my own, or with the help of the forum! Yay Havanese Forum!)

The rest, who knows! I can only hope that he turns out as well-behaved (generally) as Cey is . (Not that Cey is perfect, but most of the time, he pretty much is - which makes those few times that he isn't all the more frustrating haha!)

Here's the post I wrote on the forum almost exactly two years ago regarding whether Cey was a brindle or a sable http://www.havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=13832, and the consensus was that he was most likely a sable. BUT - he still has black hairs all over that change from white to black back to white and back to black as they grow out, and he's kept a lot of his color, and his original breeder had classified him as a brindle. So yea, Cey's probably a sable. Anyway, didn't mean to confuse the conversation, but there's a lot of good information on that post regarding sable vs. brindle .


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

congratulations Heather, definitely a darling looking pup.


----------



## Diann (Apr 25, 2011)

So excited for you!


----------



## heatherk (Feb 24, 2011)

Suzi said:


> How exciting! I thought he looked black and tan in the video. His eye brows look like maddies.


Yes, he's mostly black, with tan and white. I tried to attach a picture but the window just goes blank, what's going on??


----------



## heatherk (Feb 24, 2011)

Eh maybe it was just too big. Here he is


----------



## Charleysmom (Dec 6, 2011)

there's nothing as cute as a Hav puppy.


----------



## windym300 (Nov 20, 2010)

Oh he's beautiful!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

He looks about the same coloring my Tyler was at the same age. His breeder listed him as black with tan points and white markings. My vet, at the time, described him on his records as tri-color. It was the first Hav he had ever seen way back in '97.


----------



## heatherk (Feb 24, 2011)

sandypaws said:


> He looks about the same coloring my Tyler was at the same age. His breeder listed him as black with tan points and white markings. My vet, at the time, described him on his records as tri-color. It was the first Hav he had ever seen way back in '97.


I guess Tyler silvered up then? He's a handsome boy. It'll be interesting to see if/how much this one changes color !


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Hope things go well with the pick up, look forward to seeing more of this cutie.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

He's adorable, Heather!!!


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

*Second puppy o_o*



heatherk said:


> I guess Tyler silvered up then? He's a handsome boy. It'll be interesting to see if/how much this one changes color !


He certainly did, however, he did keep faint traces of tan. It took years for him to silver out.


----------



## heatherk (Feb 24, 2011)

Here's another, just because I can't resist . 

Haha, their ears at that age crack me up. So NOT the hav ears you would expect! I remember wondering if something was wrong with Ceylon's ears when he was small, because his ears didn't look like a (older) hav's ears!


----------



## Beau's mom (Oct 6, 2011)

Heather - I'm excited for you! Now you, too, can try multiple ways to deal with the eyebrows. I've tried multiple styles -- from short to full-blown Andy Rooney!! But, I love the look and you will, too. Do you have to travel far to get him? Did I miss his name or didn't you name him yet? Have a great time tomorrow!!!


----------



## heatherk (Feb 24, 2011)

Beau's mom said:


> Heather - I'm excited for you! Now you, too, can try multiple ways to deal with the eyebrows. I've tried multiple styles -- from short to full-blown Andy Rooney!! But, I love the look and you will, too. Do you have to travel far to get him? Did I miss his name or didn't you name him yet? Have a great time tomorrow!!!


Thanks Lorraine. You're right, we haven't named him yet. His breeder's family has been calling him 'Tank' (no idea why!) but I really don't like that name haha. Haven't yet thought of the perfect name for him; we're still brainstorming and will wait until we've spent a day or two with him to decide .

I'm probably going to still go for the uncut style, like with Cey. I love havs for more than just their hair now, but that was the first thing I fell in love with so unless I have to, I probably won't clip him. (That being said, I will certainly clip him if it ends up being better for us. But heck, I can try right? Cey's never had a single hair of his clipped, except for an unfortunate incident with a well-meaning but clueless dog sitter when he was younger...!)

Anyway, I do love this little guy's eyebrows though! All of his coloring in fact. I really didn't think I was going to get bit by the MHS bug, and if and when I imagined getting a second puppy, I didn't think I would be getting a black and tan one lol. I can only hope that he turns out as handsome as Linda's Augie 

Love that Beau has the same eyebrows! It's so cute!! Beau is so handsome as well!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

eeeeeeeeek, getting SO close!!!! how far do you have to drive to pick him up?
Is it Cey's breeder??


----------



## heatherk (Feb 24, 2011)

TilliesMom said:


> eeeeeeeeek, getting SO close!!!! how far do you have to drive to pick him up?
> Is it Cey's breeder??


OMG, I'm so torn right now - half of me wishes he was home with us right now, the other half knows how much I still have to do to get ready (buy puppy food, pee pads, finish puppy-proofing - we've got most of it done, gonna finish tonight, though I'm sure we're gonna miss quite a few things!)...

No, it's not Cey's breeder, and we have to drive quite a few hours to get there and back. Totally worth it though!


----------



## Sonic and Aries (Feb 15, 2012)

Awww, Congratulations!! He sure is a cutie... I remember Sonic had those eyebrows when he was a pup and that just helped him stand out. They come and go now, depending on how long I keep his face. When it's short, they end up giving his whole face more of a silver look, but when they grow out you can distinguish the eyebrows fairly well..

On a humorous related note, Sonic also has one lone tan spot on his hind leg and I have more than once giving him a butt bath only to realize it wasn't dirt, or worse, but just his hair!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

